# Eurotunnel foot passenger



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Is it possible to nip over to Calais just for the day via the tunnel as foot passenger? If so from which station?

I have tried the Eurotunnel booking sites but can't seem to get a day fare.

Graham


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: eurotunnel foot passenger*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is it possible to nip over to Calais just for the day via the tunnel as foot passenger? If so from which station?
> 
> ...


AFAIK, there are no facilities for foot passengers on Eurotunnel. You would need to be a passenger on a vehicle (Coach trip).
Gerry


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi 
I think you can use Eurostar from Ashford to Calais.
Deno


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

LOOK HERE


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks All,

Very useful investigating.

Graham


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You can't walk, but you can cycle.............. :wink:

http://www.eurotunnel.co.uk/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTravel/ukpBicycles


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Plenty have tried it from the other side :roll: 

Wobby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Try*



wobby said:


> Plenty have tried it from the other side :roll:
> 
> Wobby


I wish some would have a go from this side.

I think I would consider it under some circumstances!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Try*



teemyob said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty have tried it from the other side :roll:
> ...


"I second that"

Wobby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

For the avoidance of doubt please insert "officially" in my post. :wink:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Its daft! I might as well go over in the M/H for a couple of days , its cheaper and probably easier. Where can I stay for a couple of nights near Calais? needs to be secure though.

Graham


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

There is an open all year camp site near Calais that someone recommended. I think it's in the ACSI book if you can't find it I'll have a look it the van tomorrow.

Wobby


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

wobby said:


> There is an open all year camp site near Calais that someone recommended. I think it's in the ACSI book if you can't find it I'll have a look it the van tomorrow.
> 
> Wobby


Thanks Wobby that would be great. Where can I get the ASCI book from?

Graham


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Why not stay at the Motorhome Aires at Cite Europe, or drive a few kilometers & try the Aires at Gravelines, by the Marina?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

This is the web address for the ACSI book:-

www.vicarious-shop.com/home.php

Its the main campsite discount book for Europe and is worth every penny. We have often saved the cost of the book in just two overnight stays, in some cases there is the extra bonus of 7 nights for the price of six. I'll check out that campsite in the van today and post again later.

Wobby


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

**** said:


> Why not stay at the Motorhome Aires at Cite Europe, or drive a few kilometers & try the Aires at Gravelines, by the Marina?


Thanks, are they open all year?

Graham


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Yes they both are.

Gravelines:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4172

Cite Europe:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-625921.html#625921

We have stayed at both. many times without any problems. Obviously Cite Europe is handy for shopping in the morning before heading off elsewhere, if needed.

No hook ups, or facilities, but then they are both free of charge and good for 1 nights stay, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

**** said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Yes they both are.
> 
> ...


Thanks again ****,

That is very helpful, they both look ok for what we want.

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ACSI*



zappy61 said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > There is an open all year camp site near Calais that someone recommended. I think it's in the ACSI book if you can't find it I'll have a look it the van tomorrow.
> ...


ACSI Can also be searched for online

You can search Eurocampings (green tab) or Low cost sites on the Blue Campingcard Tab

http://www.acsi.eu/en/home/l2-n144/

Trev


----------

